# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Silverlight Design Screen

## peteshir

I am running Visual Studio 2008 on Vista Enterprise. I can create a solution in Expression Blend 3. I then open it in Visual Basic to give some functionality to the different controls, I cannot see the "Design View" of the page. I therefore cannot double click to add code to the object.

I even tried to create a solution directly in VB and still all I can see is the XAML.

To make it even more intresting. If I create a WPF Solution. I can see both the Design and XAML views.

I removed Visual Studio and reinstalled it already and it did not help.

Any Ideas

Pete

----------


## peteshir

I found the answer. 

They've now hidden it by default. If you look carefully there's a splitter bar at the bottom and you can drag that up to see design view.

It was there all the time but Microsoft has seen fit to make it very difficult to find.

Love Them

----------

